# Champions league 23-24 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 22, 2010)

23 Feb 19:45 Olympiakos v Bordeaux  2.80 3.20 2.62 +29  
23 Feb 19:45 VfB Stuttgart v Barcelona  5.00 3.80 1.66 +29  
24 Feb 17:30 CSKA Moscow v Sevilla  2.87 3.25 2.50 +29  
24 Feb 19:45 Inter Milan v Chelsea  2.62 3.20 2.75 +29


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 22, 2010)

Olympiakos v Bordeaux 

Olympiacos has a lot of different faces, they either win with a big margin against the other greek teams or lose to the favorites like AEK and PAOK. It is very interesting just to see how they will play against Bordeaux. 
Loran Blanc does a great job for Bordeaux, before him they werent so strong. The ambitions of that team is to qualify to 1/8. Its interesting to mention Bordeaux has 4 wins in a row as guest in the french champ. 
Prediction: 2 @2.66 Betfair


----------



## BettingTiger (Feb 23, 2010)

For me Barca are the safe play, Stuttgart doesnt have the firepower to do something against Barca. And they are at home, they can't play defensive so Barca will have enough space to make quick attacks. 1.66 isn't very good price, but I don't think Barca will have problems.


----------



## free bet (Feb 24, 2010)

Im keen to place 50 on both games to draw, excellent payout...


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 24, 2010)

Bordeaux won it for me again, great!


----------



## lazykeel (Feb 24, 2010)

In tonight's matches, I think it's gonna be a tie between Inter - Chelsea, and because it's the first match between them, both team will play "safe", therefore we will not see many goals. The safe bet to play is 1 @ "under 2.5 goals" at odds 1.50 (Bet365), but a draw at odds 3.10 is too good not to play.
The second match CSKA - Sevilla will be playing in a very cold place and that will surely have an influence on the match. Sevilla is accustomed to be playing in 15-20 degree heat, and now they will be playing where the temperature is around freezing point. I think it will be a tie or even a narrow 1-0 victory to CSKA.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with Sevilla and CSKA. 2.78 for CSKA at Betfair is quite good. Usually at night the temperatures are severe, today it doesnt look so cold, its around 1C now, but later it will get around -5C. It would have been better if it was colder, but thats good too 

As for Inter - Chelsea I am taking under 2.5. No way they will score more than 2 goals.


----------



## gavind (Nov 6, 2013)

Any more odds tips for this year yet please?


----------

